# [merged] Timeshare owners...need your help [new to exchanging]



## iluvmexico (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi
 I am in the process of purchasing a resale. If the timeshare is during weeks 1-18,, does this mean I only can go during this time, unless I exchange it with RCI/II? Can I exchange and go during the summer?Thanks so much.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what it means.  

Exchanging isn't guaranteed, so there is no way to say for sure if you can trade into the summer.  If you post exactly what you are buying, we can be more specific:

Resort
Unit Size
Deeded season

If you want to go during the summer, and summer is high season, you should buy during the summer.


----------



## iluvmexico (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay....I am purchasing a timeshare in Canada at Fairmont, B.C. It is for Red Season, Weeks 1-18, annually. Is this enough info?


----------



## iluvmexico (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry, I need to add:

Size of resort : 2 bedroom lockoff
Deeded: 2039


----------



## iluvmexico (Aug 30, 2010)

bump........


----------



## siesta (Aug 31, 2010)

You will only be able to reserve the weeks offered so 1-18, you can try to exchange but there is no guarantee you will get when and where you want.  So buy in the season you will travel the most.  There are also timeshares that offer 1-52 float, so you have the whole year as an option if thats what you require/desire


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2010)

siesta said:


> You will only be able to reserve the weeks offered so 1-18, you can try to exchange but there is no guarantee you will get when and where you want.  So buy in the season you will travel the most.  There are also timeshares that offer 1-52 float, so you have the whole year as an option if thats what you require/desire



Buying a low demand time in a seasonal area/resort with the idea of trading into better times is a big mistake. As others mentioned there are no guarantees and adding the annual membership & exchange fee means your costs are too  high.  Buy what you plan to use is always a better way & far less costly over time.

this doesn't sound like a good buy for you. Keep looking - it's a buyers market & you should buy only what you plan to use.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 31, 2010)

Repeating what others have said, only buy something that you can use regularly without exchanging.  Exchanging does not give any assurance that you will be able to go when and where you want.

*****

You could buy at a resort in a location you enjoy and would visit regularly. Or if there isn't a specific location, you could look in a resort group that allows you to book directly into any of the resorts in the group.

That gives you a primary usage for your ownership, and you can then supplement that with exchanges.

******

That being said, there are a number of us who do own resorts that we use almost exclusively for trading purposes.  But that's not an approach we recommend for someone who is just getting involved with the timesharing.


----------



## BevL (Aug 31, 2010)

Buying a week 1 to 18 in Fairmont in hopes that you will be able to exchange in for a summer week is a very bad strategy, IMHO.  And don't let the fact that you are buying "red" and trying to exchange for "red" fool you.  There are varying shades of red weeks, from light pink to absolute scarlet.  

Summer is by far the most popular season in the Fairmont area.  If you can back out of your deal, do it. There are lots of great deals around if you're a bit patient.

Bev

Edited to add:  You will also find if you hold out and buy a summer week that you will have much better exchange power should you decide to exchange your timeshare for something else in the future.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 2, 2010)

*Misunderstood*

Hello. I was reading the replies to my entry. I think some people misunderstood my situation. I am extremely happy with purchasing a timeshare in wks 1-18.  Since Fairmont is in the Mountains and skiing/snowboarding is why I bought it (yes I did purchase it yesterday). We live in Central Canada, so we can easily drive to Fairmont (a bonus). The only reason I asked about trading possiblities was just to see if I could ever trade out of my wks 1-18. I am a "newbie" and I just wanted to ask this question since I don't know everything things work. I have done a lot of researching on timeshare purchasing and feel confident I purchased a timeshare that we know we will go to each & every year, in Farimont, BC. But some day I may want to trade, that's all.
Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 2, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Hello. I was reading the replies to my entry. I think some people misunderstood my situation. I am extremely happy with purchasing a timeshare in wks 1-18.  Since Fairmont is in the Mountains and skiing/snowboarding is why I bought it (yes I did purchase it yesterday). We live in Central Canada, so we can easily drive to Fairmont (a bonus). The only reason I asked about trading possiblities was just to see if I could ever trade out of my wks 1-18. I am a "newbie" and I just wanted to ask this question since I don't know everything things work. I have done a lot of researching on timeshare purchasing and feel confident I purchased a timeshare that we know we will go to each & every year, in Farimont, BC. But some day I may want to trade, that's all.
> Thanks.



Great. So you met one of the key tests - it's something that you can use regularly.

As to your question then ...  yes, if you want to use it for anything else you are probably going to need to do exchanges.

I suggest you find investigate. San Francisco Exchange.  I'm pretty sure they will accept your unit in exchange, particularly if you reserve during February or early March.  SFX mostly deals in higher quality resorts, and is cheaper than RCI or II, the two "big" exchange companies.  We use SFX semi-regularly.  There are others who use SFX exclusively, as well as others who avoid SFX like the plague.  So investigate, try them out if you wish, and decide for yourself.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 5, 2010)

*New to Timeshares...but...*

I would love to know how the world of exchanging works. We just purchased a 2bdrm during prime wks1-18 (ski weeks) in Fairmont BC, CAN. I am so excited & so anxious to learn everything I can about T/S! I guess I should purchase a membership on TUG 1st, right? Then how do I learn what is important, especially, I really want to know the value of my T/S, or how it is weighted. I am excited to go to our home T/S, since it is close to our home here in Canada. But, the idea of exhanging puzzles me. I wonder...does someone have to have what I want, and they want what I have? or does it just get deposited in a pool of TS and first come first served? I know I need to go to classes on TSharing, don't I, but that is why I came to TUG to learn and to see if I need a membership to do just that.
Thanks so much,
Karen.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2010)

The quick and dirty answer is that most people join an exchange company- like RCI or II- there are others. Generally one that your home resort exchanges with/through. They will tell you. Then you reserve a week at your resort. Turn it over to your exchange company and choose what week(s) they offer. Some allow you to 'shop' first before you deposit. As to the value of your week- no one knows how that's determined. 

I'm a 'points' owner, so just have the very basic knowledge of a 'weeks' exchange and the above is about it. Someone else would have to explain the details. 

Perhaps the first step would be to call your resort and ask which exchange co. they use, or some friendly TUGger knows and will chime in. It wouldn't be too soon to reserve one of those 'red' ski weeks. Good Luck.

Enjoy your purchase...

Jim Ricks


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, Congratulaions
I am new to timesharing too...I read the post a few times a day.  Learning all that I can.  I have one timeshare close to home and one in Florida.  After reading I felt points were not for me.  Also I am not sure yet about trading as it is too new.  Maybe in a few years I will want to buy something to trade but for now I only have what we will use.

Yes, Tug membership is good.  I signed up for it right away.

Enjoy timesharing and learn all you can


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, to all of your for your prompt replies...wow that is impressive! I,too didn't go with the points system. I know the Fairmont villas at Hillside belongs to both RCI an II. A co-worker who owns 9 timeshares, has given me the heads up on timesharing. I stayed in a ts in Scottsdale AZ in early Aug. It was called the Westin Kierland....amazing. But, my hubby loved the ts, but, not the location. We decided to go with a ts close to home and one that our adult children would love to go to, with us. They all snowboard and so we knew, from my co-worker, too, that the Fairmont was a great find for our family. But, now, the thought to trade it some day is very fascinating. I guess I have to decide between RCI or II. My friend, co-worker, said both are good. She said II has less properties than RCI but, II has some amazing properties that RCI doesn't have.
Thanks for all your opinions, info. and all you can share with me. I appreciate every bit!
Karen.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 5, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Thanks, to all of your for your prompt replies...wow that is impressive! I,too didn't go with the points system. I know the Fairmont villas at Hillside belongs to both RCI an II. A co-worker who owns 9 timeshares, has given me the heads up on timesharing. I stayed in a ts in Scottsdale AZ in early Aug. It was called the Westin Kierland....amazing. But, my hubby loved the ts, but, not the location. We decided to go with a ts close to home and one that our adult children would love to go to, with us. They all snowboard and so we knew, from my co-worker, too, that the Fairmont was a great find for our family. But, now, the thought to trade it some day is very fascinating. I guess I have to decide between RCI or II. My friend, co-worker, said both are good. She said II has less properties than RCI but, II has some amazing properties that RCI doesn't have.
> Thanks for all your opinions, info. and all you can share with me. I appreciate every bit!
> Karen.



You are not limited to just RCI and II. You can also exchange through San Francisco Exchange "SFX".

I lived in Windermere many years ago which is right next to Fairmont. My wife and I visited Windermere and Fairmont etc. in 1996.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 9, 2010)

*Newbie to t/s...*

Hi again. We purchased one week:  2 bdrm in prime Ski Week, weeks 1-18 in Fairmont Vacation Villas @ Hillside (B.C., Canada). We have never been at this t/s (yet). We live a days drive & have been many times to this area and love it. Our grown children are anxious to go there for snowboarding and just a family get away!  I have decided to go with II as an exhange house for our t/s. So the thing I don't get is our t/s is weighted, per se, right? and so I will be able to exchange with similar (weighted) resorts. But, how do you know which ones will be in my pool, if and when we decide we would like to exchange? I know with II it is considered a Premier property, that's all.
On another note... I realized that there is a newer t/s in Fairmont called the Riverview (I really love it). If I want to stay there, I called the resort, itself, and they told me that the Riverview is for the "premium"guests. So How does one become a Premium guest? I am sure it is big $ and we probably pay at the resort itself? Is it better to deposit my t/s in II and maybe exchange for the newere Fairmont Villas at Riverview? or will it be available in my t/s pool? When I checked pricing for the Rivierview on resale, it is a lot more money than I spent - $1! So for me to put out $8000-15,000.00 for a 2 bdrm- upfront, is a bit nuts. Or what logic do I use? Is it worth paying extra money?? The t/s world is very interesting....and I love to be able to understand it someday, soon!Thanks for any information & our expertise!!
Karen.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know the Fairmont system -- but there are plenty of Fairmont Vacation Villas at Riverview sitting in II's inventory right now.  You will probably be able to exchange your Hilliside unit through II into Riverview -- but expect to take a  possible hit on unit size.  Looks like Riverview ski weeks are all 1BR units.  The 2BR units show up starting in May 2011.  Hopefully you could do a better trade for ski season 2012??


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2010)

Trading value is not disclosed by the exchange companies, so what we know is mostly through discussion and personal experience.  

Trading has many factors and one of them is demand.  You may own a very nice timeshare, but if you want to trade into a top timeshare for a holiday week, the availability is the limiting factor.  An owner has to deposit their holiday week, for one to be available for you to exchange into.  

The other issue is that it's late to be requesting a high season trade - most owners can deposit and put in their request at 12 mos. out, so for 2011, other owners have had their requests in for more than 9 mos.  At this point, you should be deciding how to use your 2012 usage, so you are ready to go in a few mos.

For a ski week, you are better off using your own resort - have you reserved it for 2011?  If not, you should do that right away.  There are no guarantees with trading.

We can advise you better if you tell us exactly when and where you want to go.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 9, 2010)

*Wow...*

Thanks so much for your valuable information! I learned so much from you guys. I am so new to this stuff and I appreciate your knowledge & expertise, immensely!


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 11, 2010)

*Timeshare owners...need your help [new to exchanging]*

Hi. We just bought a t/s in Suncahser Vacation Villas @ Hillside, Fairmont, B.C. Canada. We purchased a 2 bdrm lockoff on Sept.3/10 or so. We just received the pkg from the seller. We need to sign & notarize & return to seller. I hear this proces takes several weeks. The question I have is our weeks are prime ski weeks 1-8, starting 2011. The seller said he will book our time at the t/s for us. So how does it work re: membership with an Exchange company? We need to wait for the papers to be complete, first before we can get a membership at the Exchange co.? If the buyer says he can reserve our week, could he deposit our week at our home resort & then when we receive the completed t/s documents,we buy a membership at the exchange company, and then deposit the week into the exchange co.? Is this possible or should we just get the seller to reserve our week at the Sunchaser Vacation Villas and then deposit our weeks for 2012 in early January? Am I making sense, does anyone understand my predicament? I appreciate all your expert opinions!
Karen.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 11, 2010)

NOTE:. Error - my weeks were suppose to say Weeks 1-18 (not 8)


----------



## JDF (Sep 11, 2010)

No, the seller can only reserve a week at the resort that you purchased. Before you can register your week with an exchange company you have to be recognized by the resort as the owner. (deed in your name, recorded, and copy forwarded to the resort) You would want the seller to reserve the most valuable week possible, then if the closing takes place in time you can register and trade the week with the exchange co. your resort is affiliated with. If not, you would have to use your week or possibly rent it. I would think a ski week would have very good exchange or rental value.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am still learning the ropes about t/sharing. Even using the correct terminology requires time!


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 22, 2010)

*Timeshare owners...need your help [new to exchanging]*

First of all, how do you learn everything about timesharing? There is so much to learn & the terminology (banking, depositing, lock-offs.....). I am use to calling the hotel & booking a room, so this is very foreign. Please be patient...

I just bought a t/s in Canada (we are from CAN, too), at Fairmont Vacation Villas (recently purchased & now called Sunchaser Villas) in British Columbia. We bought & have access inPrime Ski Week: Wks 1-18. We purchased a resale in early September. We own an annual - 2 bdrm lock-off. I just received my papers to sign & sent it back to the Timeshare Closing Services. I emailed the Selller today to see if the title transfer is complete. He said it was sent to our Resort Sept.20. He said the process will take 2-4 wks. to complete. Here is my issue:

I needed to reserve our week asap or else we may lose our opportunity. Since we or t/s is the final stages of transfer, the resort let me reserve a week (I had the original lease, with the lease reg. #, etc. - included in our pkg. sent to us by the closing serv.). We booked for Week 12 on Sunday, March 20th. I only booked this week as a back up plan. I want to purchase a membership with RCI or Interval (the resort is affiliated with both), and since I am a new t/s owner, I cannot get a Exhchange Membership until the lease is transferred etc. What I really want to do is bank my week with either Exchange Co. & use it later. What I need from you t/s experts is this:

Does it matter when I deposit my week? The later a person waits to deposit or on the other hand, the earlier...is better, because? I am expecting if we have to wait for (say) 4 more weeks from today, that would make it mid- October to join an T/S Exchange company. So I call my t/s resort & tell them I want to give up my reserved week & will bank it with one of the exchange companies....is this how it goes? I know this may be simple, but, I don't get it (sorry!).
If you can lead me to a site that explains this in simple language (for us simple folk), that would be fine too.
Thanks so much to all who can be of help to me,
Karen.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the TUG website.  May I suggest you start by reading TUG ADVICE that is located in the upper right corner in "Red."

Again Welcome and enjoy your timeshare.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2010)

_Karen - you had several threads on this topic, which I have merged - if you have more questions, please post them in this thread, for continuity - thanks._

The week you deposit is very important.  If it is a ski resort, then you want to deposit a week in Jan. or Feb. for the strongest trading value - March is usually not during the prime ski season.  I'm sure it's too late now, but if you ever get the chance, week 1 would have the strongest trading power - or any Canadian holidays during Jan. - Feb.  It's difficult buying late in the year like this, because it limits your options.

Also - when you deposit effects your trading value.  For example, with II, if you deposit within 60 days of check-in, you get a flex-change week that can only be used for trades at 60 days out.  RCI also has late deposit penalties.

As far as depositing, different resorts/resort systems have different rules.  You probably should talk to someone knowledgeable at the resort before you do anything.

If you have a choice between II and RCI, which exchange company you want to use really depends on where you want to go.  For example:  DVC is only with RCI, and II has the top Hawaii resorts.  If you tell us where and when you want to go, we can be more specific.

What is your long term goal with this week - to use it or exchange it?

If it's to exchange it, did you get any advice on TUG about it's trading power before you bought it?

Here are a couple of places to learn about exchanging:

*Exchange Company Info.*

*TUG Advice Page*

_Karen - you had several threads on this topic, which I have merged - if you have more questions, please post them in this thread, for continuity - thanks._


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Denise. Thanks for your reply.

To answer your question: for me to deposit in Jan. or Feb., right now, without us having a membership with II or RCI (yes they just became affilitated with RCI very recently), isn't that too late?

By the time I get my EXCh. membership, & then by mid Oct. I let the resort know I will be deposit my week with RCI or II, isn't that too late or I not understanding something here? I guess I was thinking by reserving Mar. 20-27 (lots of snow there until late April), that would give me time to get my membership & leave more time for II or RCI to use it for exchange. Or should I call the resort & change my reservation to February (we won't be able to use it then as we are in Mexico)? 

We will be depositing within approx. 140 days of checkin, so it will be no where near the 60 days to check in, as you mentioned. Aslo I don't quite understandsthe flex-week. Can you help me understand it, please. It sounds like this would be something I need to understand, completely.

I talked to several people at the resort, and they were the ones who said to reserve (in March). I told them my situation & they advised to reserve as late as possible in the Ski weeks & when I get my membership with either Company, that is when I call them back to deposit. I hope she is right.



> DeniseM:  There may be lots of snow in March, but generally Jan. and Feb. ski weeks are more in demand and have higher trading power.  You can't make a deposit until the deed is in your name, but you could reserve a more popular week, since the resort is letting you do that.  As long as you are outside the 60 day limit, you will not get a "flex-change deposit."  A flex-change deposit can only be used to make reservations within 60 days of the check-in date.



What is DVC stand for?


> DeniseM:  Disney Vacation Club



My long term goal is to use this timeshare every 2nd yr. for skiing (our adult children all snowboard & would gladly join us or use it themselves if it came to that). 
The alternate years, I would use our week for a trip at Easter to Arizona or California or possibly to Mexico in February (we go to an all inclusive every Feb. for 10yrs.) or maybe try Hawaii (never been yet).



> DeniseM:  Holiday exchanges (Easter) are difficult because there is far more demand than supply.  Feb. is also prime time for Mexico and Hawaii.  You will need to deposit and put in your request a full year out to have the best chance at those exchanges.  In other words, as soon as you deposit the 2011 week, you will want to request your 2012 exchange.



A friend owns (2 weeks) at the same resort as us for 17 yrs and she has 7other t/s she owns in Ariz., Las Vegas (she is very knowledgable). She advised me to buy t Fairmont (Sunchaser Villas, now) as it always has  traded well. She has owned there since 1993 & has never stayed there, but only bought it to trade. So I hope she would know that this was a smart buy.



> DeniseM:  It would help you to know exactly where she has traded, and during what season.  Is she trading into mid-level resorts during the off-season, or the top resorts during prime season?  That will give you an idea of your trading power.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2010)

Karen - I accidentally posted my responses IN your post - my apologies!


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for your opinions & sorry, too, about posting in the wrong place. I am learning the ropes on this site, too!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Thanks for your opinions & sorry, too, about posting in the wrong place. I am learning the ropes on this site, too!



No apology necessary - you will just get better responses if we keep the info. all in one thread.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 25, 2010)

*Expertise needed*

Hello. I hope I have posted in the right subject area (if not - sorry)
 We purchased a 2 bdrm lockoff in prime (ski weeks) in Fairmont, B.C. Canada. I started thinking about when we would like to travel, beside skiing in Jan-March, that we bought. We would also love to travel in summer & possibly over Christmas & Easter. Would this be "gold"season? 

I have an interesting situation. The resort where we now own at (formally) Fairmont Vacation Villas, now Sunchaser Vacaton Villas, have inventory to get rid of (due to the building of a new villa in the near future - is what they said). They have many golf & prime season available for purchase,and have only a few of the Gold weeks left. They have 2 resorts that consist of several villas at each of these resorts (I think 16 villas approx.), but now they built the newest resort, approx. 3-4 yrs ago., that has only has the one villa thus far. Of course it is the nicest of them all, due to all the new features (granite countertops, stainless appliances, ceramic tile flooring, etc.). 

I called the resort sales office just to ask about the talk I overheard of our resort wanting members to change over to RCI, which they are now very recently affiliated with and, of course they want you toconvert to the points system. The sales lady told me I should have waited to purchase with them (I purchased through ebay for $1, but I didn't tell her that) because I would have to pay them $5000 to convert to RCI  & the cost would include transfer of title, etc. She quickly said they have inventory they want to get rid of (due to the prospects of building a new villa asap) & she quickly said that it would make more sense for me to buy a week @ $4000, which includes the RCI conversion & the title with no expiry (that can be passed on to our family - yah, whatever) for the same prime week I purchased off ebay (which is not RCI converted, but I can purchase a Interval membership that is still affiliated with my resort). She told me they have a few gold season weeks at the new resort for only $800 more. 

My friend & her husband, purchased at the new resort 2-3 yrs ago & paid $25,000 for Gold. I understand, now, that Gold costs more for t/s. But, I need your expert advice. Since the resort is the newest, I don't see many resales for this property, and if I do, they are very pricey ($10-12,000 & up). 

The sales lady said that up to a few months ago they were selling them for $20 - 30,000 dollars -which is true). I know the t/s industry is hurting & that the developers are feeling the crunch with the economy slump. 

Any opinions? Do developers go down in pricing, even more than what they say on paper or over the phone? I think they must, but, I want to know if we want Gold season, can we trade our Prime season with the developer? Is that something people do? Or do you have both ? I would appreciate your knowledge in this area. Thanks, Karen.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

Karen - for continuity, I merged your newest post with your other thread about this resort.  If you have more questions/comments, please add them to this thread, instead of starting a new one. - thanks.

Here is an article from the TUG Advice page that you will find helpful:  

*Do I have to convert my deeded week to points?*


----------



## kenie (Sep 25, 2010)

Karen,

We also own at Fairmont. Hillside Prime and Prime golf weeks which we bought from the developer  .

We have stayed at Riverview in the 1 bdr master and agree it is the nicest, but we felt it was a bit isolated since there was no direct route to the clubhouse, etc, unless we walked through the golfcourse or along the highway. We always book our week the last week of the Prime Golf season, Week 25. We lock our unit off and trade into Hillside during the summer season through II and have never had a problem getting what we want. We locked off our Prime Golf and actually traded for a 1 and 2 bdr for the Aug long weekend next year.  
Gold season units for Hillside and Riverside do come up on Ebay, so if that is what you want just be patient.You can trade internally, but only within your season.
Fairmont just came out of bankruptcy protection in June I believe, and the units they are looking at selling are probably from people who couldn't pay the M/Fs.

They also offered us the "opportunity" to convert to RCI. What a waste of money.

If we want to we can use our Prime Golf week to trade into Riverview, I can "see" the summer weeks with our unit, but we have sterted taking the grand-daughters(4 and younger) so like to stay at Hillside because of the water park. Our eoy Prime week does not have the same trading power, but we can use it for the Royal Resorts in Cancun, so I won't complain, but we'll probably try and give it away.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Kenie for your information. I just got off the phone with the Sales Dept. at Fairmont. 
So Kenie, since we purchased prime ...it wont trade w/ II into Riverview, at all? Since we just purchased our 1st t/s at the Fairmont Hillside, I don't know what the possibilities are, yet. So I am so happy you replied to my entry! We want to use our week sometimes for prime weeks, but, if we deposit our week (12), what can resorts can we possibly get in summer? I don't even have our Interval membership as our title is just being transferred & should be completed 1 the next 2 wks or so. I want to understand what value our Prime ski week(s) will have to exchange. Our grown kids (and grandchildren) are excited to use it as a base to ski in Panorama. We actually booked with  a gift. cert.from Interval (through my work buddy at my workplace) a week from Jan 2-9 at Hillside. So we aren't even using our week yet! The timing we purchased in early Sept. made it difficult to know if we could use it by January, do the gift. cert. can in handy (for $249- 7days). I look forward to your insights!! Thanks in advance,  Karen.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2010)

When II has excessive inventory (more deposits than they have demand for) they offer them as low-cost rentals.  The fact that you can rent a Getaway for only $279, during the season that you own, is an indicator that the season has low trading power.  If it had high trading power, it would not be available as an inexpensive Getaway (a low-cost II rental.) 

See Kenie's comment about this:  





> Our eoy Prime week does not have the same trading power, but we can use it for the Royal Resorts in Cancun, so I won't complain, but we'll probably try and give it away.



Just so you know, when an owner gives someone else the use of a week from II, that is call a "Guest Certificate."

My suggestion is that you get to know this week really well, and do a lot of homework on TUG, before you consider making another purchase - especially if you are looking for a strong trader.


----------



## funtime (Sep 25, 2010)

Ig you have a choice between II and RCI I would choose II - many great resorts in II including the Westin Kierland Villas.  Funtime


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi. Is anyone familiar with timeshare purchases through ebay? Why I ask is that since we purchased our first t/s at the very beginning of September, I want to know what is the normal length of time is until the title is transferred? The seller & the closing services have done what they need to do, and we were sent the papers to get signed & notarized and then we sent them back to the Closing Services. The Closing Serv. emailed me to let me know that the papers were sent to our home resort approx. one wk. ago. So now what? I am so anxious to buy a membership with Interval & get the ball rolling. Our t/s is Prime ski weeks 1-18. I tentatively reserved in March, but,what I really want is to call them back to let them know I will be depositing our week in Interval (as soon as I can get a membership). So I would then have to pay our maint. fees asap, right?, and then I can get our Interv. membership?? So, then, if we want to deposit (or reserve) our next years week , would we have to pay our Maint. fee in Jan/2011 before I can reserve (or deposit in Interval) for next February 2012?
Thanks again for helping a Newbie!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Hi. Is anyone familiar with timeshare purchases through ebay? Why I ask is that since we purchased our first t/s at the very beginning of September, I want to know what is the normal length of time is until the title is transferred? The seller & the closing services have done what they need to do, and we were sent the papers to get signed & notarized and then we sent them back to the Closing Services. The Closing Serv. emailed me to let me know that the papers were sent to our home resort approx. one wk. ago. So now what?



Before the deed is sent to your home resort, it should be sent to the county for recording, then back to the closing company, and then to the resort.  Did you receive a recorded copy of the deed?  (If it's recorded there will be a county stamp on it.)

If so - call the resort and see if they have received it - it may already be in your name.  It can take the resort weeks to send out a notification letter.



> I am so anxious to buy a membership with Interval & get the ball rolling. Our t/s is Prime ski weeks 1-18. I tentatively reserved in March, but,what I really want is to call them back to let them know I will be depositing our week in Interval (as soon as I can get a membership).



I would call back and ask for a week in Jan. or Feb. - especially NY week or Presidents week.  March will not trade as well.



> So I would then have to pay our maint. fees asap, right?



The maintenance fees for 2010 should have been paid by the current owner, and the 2011 maintenance fees are probably not due yet.  With most, but not all resorts you do not have to prepay the MF - you will have to ask at the resort.



> and then I can get our Interv. membership??



As soon as the deed is in your name at the resort. 



> So, then, if we want to deposit (or reserve) our next years week , would we have to pay our Maint. fee in Jan/2011 before I can reserve (or deposit in Interval) for next February 2012?



If you are trying to deposit a 2011 week, you should be able to do it immediately.  If you are trying to deposit a 2012 week, you will probably have to wait until 12 mos. out.  Some resorts will let you deposit earlier - you will have to ask.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks so much Denise!! Wow, that is service...so quick & precise. 

 I will call the closing services or our home resort tomorrow & see where or t/s is at. Denise the only reason I reserved in March was only since I knew my family could all go at that time. I didn't know the timeline or process to transfer the title. Knowing, really, that I want to deposit our week in II, I didn't know from that from the time our t/s is fully transferred until our week reserved,is that sufficient time?. I thought if our title is transferred by mid Oct and we buy our II membership.  & then I call our home resort to let them know I am depositing my week in II. By that time it may be early November (?) or so, and if I reserved my week for Jan or Feb. I wasn't sure if this was enough time for II. I don't understand what the minimum time to deposit your week. I guess I thought if our week was booked for Feb. & I deposit w/ II in Nov. is that sufficient? Does this effect what I can get for a trade? I want, ideally to get something for early August (or summer, period). I do understand (now) that it is better to book for February since that is where the demand is...I  think that I am understanding the process (I hope).
Thanks for your aniticpated help (you guys are awesome!!!)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Thanks so much Denise!! Wow, that is service...so quick & precise.
> 
> I will call the closing services or our home resort tomorrow & see where or t/s is at.



First look at your deed and see if it has the county's stamp on it.  If not, the resort doesn't have it yet.  If yes, call the resort.



> I don't understand what the minimum time to deposit your week.



You must deposit it more than 60 days out from the check-in date.



> Does this effect what I can get for a trade?



Yes - if you deposit late (within 60 days) you will get a flex-change deposit, that can only be used to make exchanges within 60 days of the exchange check-in date - you don't want that.

The week you deposit also makes a difference - Jan./Feb. - especially the holidays have more trading value as ski weeks.  

Note that you are trying to trade from a lower demand season, into a higher demand season, so this may be a difficult exchange.  Even though Jan./Feb. is ski season, this isn't really a ski resort, so summer has higher demand.  You will want to request several different weeks and resorts, to increase your chances of getting an exchange.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Denise.

So I am trading a lower demand season to a higher demand season. Okay, so what should I expect to get for a trade? 
Ski weeks for an exchange to Summer would be very difficult or impossible then? If we want to travel in summer, is it best to purchase a t/s for summer weeks? Is this difficult to buy,for a decent price through resale? I hear Summer is "golden" weeks & costs more to purchase t/s for this time.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Thanks Denise.
> 
> So I am trading a lower demand season to a higher demand season. Okay, so what should I expect to get for a trade?



In general - you can trade for a resort that is the same season or demand/size/and quality as the one you own.  



> Ski weeks for an exchange to Summer would be very difficult or impossible then?



The thing is, this isn't a ski resort, so you can't really call it a ski week.  It's more of a winter week, so it doesn't have the trading value of a true ski resort.  You may not have the trading power for a summer week.



> If we want to travel in summer, is it best to purchase a t/s for summer weeks? Is this difficult to buy,for a decent price through resale? I hear Summer is "golden" weeks & costs more to purchase t/s for this time.



Yes - go back and read the first 9 posts in this thread for more info. on that.  In general, a higher demand week, summer in this case, sells for more, but resales are very cheap right now.

You should really take your time and do your homework before you buy anything else.  There is no rush, and there is a lot to learn.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> First look at your deed and see if it has the county's stamp on it.  If not, the resort doesn't have it yet.  If yes, call the resort.



The resort is in British Columbia Canada. They don't have counties there. The procedure could very well be quite different than here in the US.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 28, 2010)

John, You are right about no counties in Canada. We have counties, but the difference is that In Canada it is just an area of land. In the U.S., a county is a local level of government, below the state, to my knowledge.
Regarding our purchase:both the seller & the t/s closing services told me that it goes to the home resort to finalize the transfer, but didn't mention anything about the "county" having to stamp it.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> John, You are right about no counties in Canada. We have counties, but the difference is that In Canada it is just an area of land. In the U.S., a county is a local level of government, below the state, to my knowledge.
> Regarding our purchase:both the seller & the t/s closing services told me that it goes to the home resort to finalize the transfer, but didn't mention anything about the "county" having to stamp it.



You are right. In the US the county government is responsible for property deed recording, property taxes, etc. I used to live in Canada and in fact lived in Windermere just 15 minutes or so from Fairmont.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 28, 2010)

How did you like this area in the Kootenay region, when you lived in Canada? Any recommends (in general) of nice t/s you have been to (in the Kootenay or even in the U.S). We would love to see California & now I can with our t/s option! I still have so much to learn about t/s....but it is fun. We love to travel & maybe in 5-6 yrs. we will retire & have more time to do just that!


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> How did you like this area in the Kootenay region, when you lived in Canada? Any recommends (in general) of nice t/s you have been to (in the Kootenay or even in the U.S). We would love to see California & now I can with our t/s option! I still have so much to learn about t/s....but it is fun. We love to travel & maybe in 5-6 yrs. we will retire & have more time to do just that!



The Windermere Valley ( Kooteney area ) is my favorite area in Canada but only in the summer. I also lived in Victoria, Vancouver, and have spent a lot of time in Toronto, Montreal, and Alberta. I have never stayed in a t/s in Canada. We have visited several times in the last couple years to British Columbia, Alberta, and Ontario but we stayed in hotels or B&B. When we visited Windermere in 1996, we stayed at the Emerald Grove Estate B&B.

We have been timesharing for 23 years and have stayed in many t/s resorts in California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii, Mexico, Missouri, Florida, New York.

Good luck with your timeshare and travels.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry about that - I spaced on the county/Canada thing.  What Govt. agency  are deeds recorded with in Canada?


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 28, 2010)

Denise I am not sure where the deeds are recorded for t/s in Canada. I know in Saskatoon, the city I live in,  real estate titles is recorded in our Government Land titles offices. But in British Columbia, where we purchased our Fairmont t/s, I don't know where the deeds is recorded. I am sure I will find out after our title is transferred.


----------



## iluvmexico (Sep 28, 2010)

I became a member last night of TUG. I noticed, though, on my posting, it still says "guest". hmmmm?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2010)

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​
As a member, you will be able to access the member's only features:

Reviews - click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar

Sightings and Distress - The forum under the TUG Lounge


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 28, 2010)

*D. I. Y.*




iluvmexico said:


> I became a member last night of TUG. I noticed, though, on my posting, it still says "guest".


Changing that is a Do It Yourself proposition.

Click around & you'll find instructions for making the change. 

Welcome to TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 28, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Denise I am not sure where the deeds are recorded for t/s in Canada. I know in Saskatoon, the city I live in,  real estate titles is recorded in our Government Land titles offices. But in British Columbia, where we purchased our Fairmont t/s, I don't know where the deeds is recorded. I am sure I will find out after our title is transferred.



I did some searching and found that land titles are handled by the "The Land Title and Survey Authority of BC (LTSA)". It is not clear whether it is oart of the provincial government. Here is their link:

http://www.ltsa.ca/

It was not easy to find. I hope this helps.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 4, 2010)

*II Membership*

Hi. How long does it normally take to get a II membership? I am anxious to see how to do an exchange and look at 'Getaways, too.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2010)

As soon as your deed has been recorded with the resort, you can sign up online.  But then, II has to confirm your ownership with your resort.  How long that takes depends on how quickly your resort responds.  It shouldn't take more than 2-3 days, but some resorts are slow to respond.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 5, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Hi. How long does it normally take to get a II membership? I am anxious to see how to do an exchange and look at 'Getaways, too.



When I bought my first timeshare a decade ago I was then told from the time I signed on the dotted line (agh, from a developer at that also---eeek  ) it took 4 to 6 weeks.  My developer was slow reporting.  I think they reported using the a pigeon service because the turtle parcel service was on strike.   

frenchieinme


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 5, 2010)

Good news....I am now a member of II. Wow, it is so much fun looking at Getaways, etc. Amazing deals out there (if you can get away anytime!). I need to retire...soon.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2010)

Here is the *TUG II FAQ* with info. that you will find helpful.


----------



## dundey (Oct 6, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Good news....I am now a member of II. Wow, it is so much fun looking at Getaways, etc. Amazing deals out there (if you can get away anytime!). I need to retire...soon.



Yes!  SO do I!!  Then I could actually use ALL of our timeshares every year!


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 6, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Good news....I am now a member of II. Wow, it is so much fun looking at Getaways, etc. Amazing deals out there (if you can get away anytime!). I need to retire...soon.



Timesharing experiences and bonus II getaways are nearly always more enjoyable when one has the flexibility of time to partake in them.    Retirement affords one just that.  

frenchieinme


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

*II Exchange question*

Hi. Since I am very "green"to timesharing, I need your opinions/expertise. Since we bought our 1st ts, at the end of August, in Fairmont, B.C., Canada for ski weeks 1-18 (and the closing is officially complete). I now purchased a membership with II.  When I bought my membership overthe phone, the II phone rep. said all I need to do is input our week to trade.   I  had to call our home resort to ask the week(s) that we reserved & the Unit#, too.
 We own a 2 bdrm lock off & we decided to lock them off & so we can get 2 weeks to exchange. My home resort said they are waiting on the closing company for a very small discrepancy with the closing cost. The closing costs that the seller paid was $210, and the closing company sent the resort  only $200 (or something like that). All I know it was a few dollar difference. In retrospect, I should have just given them my MC & paid the difference. Now, I realize, the home resort informed me they are waiting for the $, and then I would have got my week (s)for deposit with II. When I go to the II website, I have access to everything (getaways, etc), but when I go to the Exchange tab, I have to input my week for trade. Does this sound correct to you II experts? Normally do you enter this information, or your home resort?
  I tentatively book Feb 21,2011 with our home resort, since that is the Family day week (or for the U.S. readers, Presidents Day holiday week). The resort said they would gladly hold that week for me, with the circumstance I described above, they understood my dilemma & were more than willing to start the ball rolling. Since ski week is coming up, I don't know enough about the II Exchange to understand if Ihave enough time to make an exchange (for ideally Summer, or to hold for a year & when we are ready).Please help me with how the ts trade works. I worry because if I haven't got a week deposited in II yet, and my week is Feb.21, is this enough time to get a trade? What are the factors I face in my situation? I love to learn how this works! Especially from all you amazing expert t/s people! 
Thanks, Karen.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

Karen - Instead of starting new threads about trading this week, please add your questions to this thread.

You have 2 years after the check-in date of your deposit to make a trade - you don't have to do anything about a trade, before the check-in date (except deposit your week more than 60 days out.)

The important deadline is to deposit it before 60 days out from check-in.  If you are within 60 days you get penalized for a late deposit.  With a late deposit, you get a "Flexchange" deposit that can only be used for trades within 60 days.

In other words, if you deposit your week 59 days out from the check-in date, you would only be able to make an exchange with a check-in date that is within the next 60 days.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry (again), Denise. I am not use to this way of posting.... I mean asking a new question & then adding it to my older posts...just different than other BB sites, that's all.  I will get use to it sooner than later. I am positive I will get it...please be patient with a "newbie" who is learning (and taking a long time to do it, too)! haha
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

No problem, Karen    - An easy way to find your old threads is to click on QUICK LINKS (in the blue bar) and then YOUR THREADS.  That will show you a list of all the threads you've started.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for that tip. That Quick Link tip helps a whole bunch! :whoopie:


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

I was wondering, too, with II and the Getaways, how much in advance do they post the dates? Some resorts have Jan, Feb posted (Mexico & Phoenix area resorts), but, others only have until the end of Dec. Do they have a system for posting Getaways?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

There isn't a schedule, that I know of - it's probably tied to when resorts do bulk space banking.  

Note that Getaways are almost always during the off-season.  If Jan. and Feb. are high season in the area you are looking at, chances are there won't be any Getaways for that season.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Denise, that makes a lot of sense. So if you want to go to the Mtns. to ski, during winter, you may not find a lot of Getaways during this prime time...and if we want to trade our ski week for a summer getaway...would it be fair to say we may find a trade to a Mtn. Ski resort area more readily available than the California Coast during summer??


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Also Denise, or anyone...for that matter...I was wondering with the Getaway pricing being so good, and sometimes amazing, it is cheaper to do a getaway than have another TS MF to contend with? I wonder why so many people have many ts properties? I guess one reason is they can guaranteeavailability to there resort for the season or week they purchased. My husband and I decided with owning our 1st ts, we would wait to purchase another ts and get experience with the whole ts world & learn what we really love to do on vacation & the area we would love to go back to, etc. I am praying the ts we bought, was a smart move since we can drive to it in a day, we love the area and have gone to that area many times and never get tired of it, and it hopefully will trade well enough to spend a holiday somewhere else for a change, once in a while (this is why I cannot wait to deposit our ski week & see what we get for a trade).  
With retirement in the next 5 - 6 years, I want to take my time to find out what is the best fit TS for us. Joining TUG is the best TS education on the 'net!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

Getaways are almost always during the off-season.  If you want to travel to prime resorts during high season or school holidays, you need to own or rent a timeshare.

Also - to join RCI and buy Getaways, you must own a TS.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Another Question....
I need your opinion on locking off a 2bdrm. Since we own during ski week, I have a reservation during Presidents Day & Canada's Family Day- Week Feb.21-28. The resort we own at asked me if we want to lock it off. I replied, "no we will keep it a 2 bdrm because more families go skiing during this time.She said, you don't think that way, you think about how I want to use it. I said that since my husband & I will only be vacationing with it, she said then we don't need 2 bdrms. She said that is why I could lock it off and have 2 weeks. I thought this was so awesome. But, now I have read many posts about exchanges. Some posts state they get better trades with a 2 bdrm opposed to 1 bdrms. But, if we won't want a 2 bdrm trade, but, I want a decent resort, preferably in the summer. But it can be at a resort that is off season, like a ski resort in Utah, or Colorado or B.C. What do you think I should do?


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 11, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Another Question....
> I need your opinion on locking off a 2bdrm. Since we own during ski week, I have a reservation during Presidents Day & Canada's Family Day- Week Feb.21-28. The resort we own at asked me if we want to lock it off. I replied, "no we will keep it a 2 bdrm because more families go skiing during this time.She said, you don't think that way, you think about how I want to use it. I said that since my husband & I will only be vacationing with it, she said then we don't need 2 bdrms. She said that is why I could lock it off and have 2 weeks. I thought this was so awesome. But, now I have read many posts about exchanges. Some posts state they get better trades with a 2 bdrm opposed to 1 bdrms. But, if we won't want a 2 bdrm trade, but, I want a decent resort, preferably in the summer. But it can be at a resort that is off season, like a ski resort in Utah, or Colorado or B.C. What do you think I should do?



If you decide to deposit a 1 bedroom you should assume you'll only get a 1 bedroom in trade. If you go off season or get lucky you MAY get a 2 bedroom in trade for a 1 but there is zero guarantee.

If you know you'll want a 2 bedroom AND/OR want maximum trade power then deposit a 2 bedroom. More people - families or not - want 2 bedroom units not ones. Thats why we bought timeshare in the first place. Ylou limit your potential trades with a 1 br.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for your expertise on exchanging. I understand the maximum trade power & that is why we bought a 2 bdrm ts. But, since our kids are grown they don't vacation with us too often, but, they are very interested in the idea of our ts!! I guess I just wanted to know how to get the best exchange.
Thanks for your tips!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

Karen - I noticed that you are still showing as a "guest."  See post #52, above, for how to change that.  Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 18, 2010)

This is just a test to see if I am still considered a "guest"


----------



## iluvmexico (Oct 18, 2010)

Yahoooooooo, I did it.  My password to log in to TUG were being quarantined in my email. They would take forever to get to my inbox. I am now listed as a Member. Do I have to remember my password? My password sent to me bu TUG are a set of numbers...which I never will remember.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 18, 2010)

iluvmexico said:


> Yahoooooooo, I did it.  My password to log in to TUG were being quarantined in my email. They would take forever to get to my inbox. I am now listed as a Member. Do I have to remember my password? My password sent to me bu TUG are a set of numbers...which I never will remember.



You can change your password. Click on "User CP" ( upper left corner ) and then click on "Edit e-mail & password".


----------

